# Buyer's Remorse



## misticknight (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone else here get buyer's remorse for pretty much everything they buy? I dont know if its related to mySA or not, but no matter what i get, i always regret it and its really annoying to feel, especially when im feeling so many other negative feelings. The other day i bought a boxset of books (The Dark Tower 1-4 and TheStand) For $40, brand new. Thats extremely cheap, most people should be happy with that, but now im regretting it so much im thinking of selling it. And its not like im poor or anything, i mean im not rich, but i can spare $40 on books or movies or whatever it may be and it wouldnt effect me much. Hell today my brother bought a PS3, and im feeling a sense of regret/remorse for him, its not even my money. I dont know why i feel this way but its annoying. God with this and SA, i'd be surprisedif i live till 40, i'll probably die of a heart attack way before that.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I frequently get buyers remorse and worry about, if the item i got will be reliable, should i have spent that much or if it was the best product for me. I suspect some of my issues comes from my mother trying to talk me out of everything i wanted to buy for years. I think she has ingrained all these worrying thoughts so i feel guilty for buying things and get remorse after the fact.


----------



## misticknight (Jun 14, 2008)

i think i have it for the same reason, even to this day my parents question most things i buy they find out about and askme questions like did ireally need it, or was it worth it, or say stuff like "you shoulda told me i coulda got it much cheaper" then i regret spending so much even if i got it cheap. thank god now im older they dont know everything i buy.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I only feel remorse when I see something else I really want at a good price and I am sad I spent the money already. :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Generally no, I don't buy much, if anything.

However, I just bought a brand new 09 suzuki sx4 a few days ago. 2 Hours after signing the papers, I tried returning it, they said the car was mine and papers were signed, nothing I could do about it. I tried the following 2 days but no luck. Caused insomina and panic attacks for a couple of days, but I've finally gotten over it. I'm stuck with the car, so I mine as well enjoy it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no but i feel guilty when i buy things for myself. we were poor growing up and i would spend my money on toys and comic books which my mom did not like. so i guess that stuck throughout my adult years whenever i buy something thats not a necessaty.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I barely buy anything. I have to really like something to buy it. I'm not an impulse shopper at all. It takes me ages to decide on anything. Then when I do finally buy something I feel so guilty afterwards. I don't know why.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

When I was little my mum used to take me shopping with her alot. If I ever asked for a drink or a sweet she'd say there was no point because there was always food at the house. That's reasonable parenting when you look at it but now I feel guilty when I buy everything. I don't blame my mum though, it's just the earliest memories of buyer's remorse I have. 

I bought an Xbox360 for Christmas last year, I felt so awful. I was actually depressed for an entire day because of it. So yeah, you're not alone


----------



## purplegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

*Over-shopper =)*

Hi. I think I can relate to many of your posts. The holidays are coming up and I know I can't buy as much as I'd like to. I love to shop for my family, but this year, my salary was cut, so I can't buy much. Despite this, I'm also still buying for myself (mostly clothes) and I can't afford it. i'm not in severe debt, but I know I don't need the stuff. It might be a little bit OCD-related, but I'm not sure. It's a compulsion to buy things because I'm addicted to the feeling of something new. I do it if I'm feeling down - about anything. But as many have said on these posts, the guilt comes after. I do try to return things, but if I really like something and it looks good, I can't force myself to return it. 
Does anyone struggle with shopping compulsion like this?  What do you to combat it?
Thanks. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

I used to get this at times because sometimes i would think like, i don't deserve these things. I don't think that a lot anymore..


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Occastionally I make very impulsive purchases of quite expensive stuff (well, from my point of view) because I feel it will fill some kind of void. Obviously no materiel possession is going to do this so I always end up disapointed.

Fortunately I have made some progress in this deperatment. For the last few month or so I haven't really bought anything non-essential except for books and one videogame (excluding gifts for others, of course).


----------



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

purplegirl said:


> Hi. I think I can relate to many of your posts. The holidays are coming up and I know I can't buy as much as I'd like to. I love to shop for my family, but this year, my salary was cut, so I can't buy much. Despite this, I'm also still buying for myself (mostly clothes) and I can't afford it. i'm not in severe debt, but I know I don't need the stuff. It might be a little bit OCD-related, but I'm not sure. It's a compulsion to buy things because I'm addicted to the feeling of something new. I do it if I'm feeling down - about anything. But as many have said on these posts, the guilt comes after. I do try to return things, but if I really like something and it looks good, I can't force myself to return it.
> Does anyone struggle with shopping compulsion like this?  What do you to combat it?
> Thanks. Good luck to everyone!!


i can definitely relate. for me, i tend to get obsessive about NEEDING certain materialistic things...things that i most definitely do not need - but somehow i fixate on these items and feel like somehow buying these things will make me happy. it's most definitely a compulsion with me - i can't help myself! even when people around me are discouraging me....i won't be able to let go of the thought until i have it. then when i do go out and spend the money, i feel like an idiot and the guilt is consuming. i'm not doing much to combat it, sadly. just blowing through my money like it grows on trees, and disappointing those around me who are involved in my finances. glad to know there are others out there who feel the same.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

try keeping a budget and using part of it for "things to splurge on" ex. books 
If you can pay all your bills and save some too, then whatever is left over is yours, guilt free.


----------



## purplegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuzzy Logic said:


> Fortunately I have made some progress in this deperatment. For the last few month or so I haven't really bought anything non-essential except for books and one videogame (excluding gifts for others, of course).


That's cool. Did you do anything specifically to help you stop or did you just say to yourself, I'm not going to buy it if I don't really need it?


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

All the time. Unless I NEED it like gas or toothpaste or something. Yet I always buy buy buy.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I should be buying more things so I actually have something to show for my money, I find that when I get paid I think I am saving money by not buying expensive things, but I just end up slowly spending it all on lots of little things like food, drink, cigarettes, beer, renting movies etc. etc. then one day I check my balance and all my money is completely gone and I have absolutely nothing to show for it and then I feel really bad for wasting all my money on such stupid things - I really need to stop doing that!


----------



## purplegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I think lots of people wind up spending money on "little things" and then realize the amounts add up. I've done that, too. What you could do is keep a list for a week or two, writing down all of those little things you buy. Then, if you want to cut back, see what you can eliminate from the list. Little steps can help you get there! good luck!


----------



## Mucho (Oct 14, 2009)

Sometimes I'll buy a really cool gadget, and two months later they come out with something even better. That's when I get upset :mum


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For me there is no winning. If I buy something I'll endlessly wonder if that was the right choice. If I don't buy it I'll endlessly wonder if that was the right choice. No matter what I do, I will worry that I made the wrong choice.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I just spent my whole paycheck on a tv and now have to spend pretty much no money for two weeks... I am somewhat of a compulsive shopper.

So yeah...


----------



## Mucho (Oct 14, 2009)

southward said:


> I just spent my whole paycheck on a tv and now have to spend pretty much no money for two weeks... I am somewhat of a compulsive shopper.
> 
> So yeah...


Lol me too! Once I set my mind on something there's no going back


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I get this quite a bit.

Seems like OCD to me. Perfectionism.

"Did I do the right thing? Should I have bought it? Even still, did I get the best price? Maybe I should've waited? Next week it might be cheaper. What else could I have bought instead? Would that have made be happier?"

Etc. etc.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Only when I take a chance on something I'm not sure about and it turns out to be junk.


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

I have the oposite. I'll look and think i want it but I procrastinate and not buy it. anytime i get someone it's cause I needed it. But then I went to my nieces and she showed me her wii gaming system and soon as i got back to florida i went out and got one. everyone ws surprized cause I am very tight with my money.


----------



## purplegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

*What You Deserve!!*

*This may be easier said than done, but...
I think it's okay to treat yourself every once in a while - YOU DESERVE IT... without feeling guilty. I think some of us are people who beat ourselves up easily and second guess ourselves to death (I do that, at times). But... being a shopaholic myself, I think you don't have to punish yourself for being happy with a new thing or two.
Sometimes it IS okay to say:
Hey, I work hard and I am allowed to buy myself a treat!

Not that we want to go broke and do it all the time, but within reason, there is NOTHING wrong with doing something nice for yourself - just because you feel like it! :clap Smile!! 
*​


----------

